# Problème avec l'application dailymotion



## Deleted member 155345 (2 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,
Voila j'ai un soucis avec l'application dailymotion
Quand je veux lancer n importe quel vidéo 
D'autres personnes ont-elles ce problème?


----------



## MacSedik (3 Juin 2010)

c'est quoi le souci? 

je pense que beaucoup des problèmes de l'iPad sont dues à l'OS 3.2 (crashs de mail et indicateur batterie qui affiche des valeurs aléatoires... pour ma part) il faut rajouter à cela les logiciels tiers qui ne sont qu'à leurs premiers balbutiements... (ex. Dailymotion iPad ou Mac4ever HD...etc).


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (3 Juin 2010)

ben quand j'arrivais a la video elle chargait mais refusait de se lancer
J'ai contacté dailymotion par mail que je félicite pour leur rapidité et c'est un bug connu sur l'iPad et il suffit de redémarrer l'iPad pour que le problème soit résolu


----------

